# Phil & Nida on the move !



## jagmanx (Jun 21, 2021)

We had 10 days in isolation then 6 nights in Maidenhead where we got our 1st vaccination.
Today we will overnight near Oxford in the carpark of a pub managed by a friend. Small carpark but they are closed on Mondays !


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 21, 2021)

Photos


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 21, 2021)

Lunch in the carpark !
Now being force-fed beer by the Thai landlady !
She used to have a restaurant in Maidenhead. We had our wedding reception there in 2005 and have kept in touch.
Doombar which is a lovely "Real Ale" !


----------



## REC (Jun 21, 2021)

It's tough to be back in UK then?


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 21, 2021)

Great...But we have water ingress issues...Hope to get the solution planned this week !
Just a few baht maybe ???


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 21, 2021)

Doombar...?

Expect a Chicken hating,  Platinum Playboy arriving soon.
Bedfordshire isn't that far away.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 21, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Great...But we have water ingress issues...Hope to get the solution planned this week !
> Just a few baht maybe ???


Not only The Thai currency..
A Baht is also used in Yorkshire quotes and estimates.
As in, " It'll be a baht  £1000 ".
Hope you get off lightly.
And the weather is kind to you.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 22, 2021)

Thanks Paul.
Last Friday was awful weather but npt to bad now. We are gatting abaht a  bit. Confusingly the Thais use the baht as  measure of gold !
1 baht of gold valued at 27,500 baht (currency) so aboooot £650 or 200 pints of "Timothy Taylors Landlord" in real money !


----------



## linkshouse (Jun 22, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> Not only The Thai currency..
> A Baht is also used in Yorkshire quotes and estimates.
> As in, " It'll be a baht  £1000 ".
> Hope you get off lightly.
> And the weather is kind to you.


Sorry to disagree but I think in the example above that's one word i.e. "abaht £1000 . Whereas baht is indeed a word as in "on Ikley moor baht at", or is that "bah tat", or maybe "bahtat"....

Oh, the complex nuances of the Yorkshire native tongue. I really can't see why people struggle to understand us!


----------



## ricc (Jun 22, 2021)

linkshouse said:


> Sorry to disagree but I think in the example above that's one word i.e. "abaht £1000 . Whereas baht is indeed a word as in "on Ikley moor baht at", or is that "bah tat", or maybe "bahtat"....
> 
> Oh, the complex nuances of the Yorkshire native tongue. I really can't see why people struggle to understand us!


We don't struggle to understand you or the geordies
....we just give up completely


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 22, 2021)

Sheep use baa-ht baa-ht as currency !


----------



## maingate (Jun 22, 2021)

ricc said:


> We don't struggle to understand you or *the geordies*
> ....we just give up completely


Haddaway and shite man!


----------



## linkshouse (Jun 22, 2021)

You should try Orcadian, they even write with an accent. Here’s a little anonymous quote from a local Facebook group -

“Doin twa things at wan time the night no sure me tea be very good wait and see. ????? is slowly improving bit doc telt him the that hid could be 3 weeks A'll be barmy by than ces hids me that gets a the twartiness-grand wae ither folk bit a bit on the sharp side wae me-hid'll go by.Was in Holm in first o the week bit didno go till Monday dinner time and home Wednesday morning.”


----------



## Tookey (Jun 22, 2021)

Had a conversation with a farmer in Carmanthashire recently, didn't go well, dont think he was talking Welsh but not sure tbh


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 22, 2021)

Got accosted many years ago by a bright wee lady in her nineties.

She was living alone in a cottage opposite an old hunting lodge - quite remote - on an estate in east Scotland that had been converted into a holiday let.
Was loving all the comings and goings with new visitors arriving every week, and obviously came out every time to greet (accost!) new arrivals.

Have to say it was like having a conversation with Rabbie Burns! 

Funnily enough I managed to understand most of what she said, but for my Derbyshire pals she might as well have been talking Mandarin...


----------



## linkshouse (Jun 22, 2021)

There’s an old chap here that we bump into quite often and after nearly 20 years here we can just about grasp what he’s saying but when we first moved here he would chatter away to us and we would nod sagely and mutter “oh yes“, “no”, “hhmmm!” and we’d walk away saying to each other “I bet he thinks we’re right simpletons!”.


----------



## REC (Jun 22, 2021)

Watched the Jeremy Clarkson farm programme the other day. Chap on there called Gerald is completely incomprehensible. Funny watching Jeremy's face as he tries to understand!


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 22, 2021)

To Martley near Worcester for 2 nights.
Very nice C&CC site @ £14 a night.
2 inspections for damp repair both about £1000 which is ok.
2nd company may well be able to replace the damaged front rooflight as well and did a better inspection.
They will also collect moho from our winter storage !
Final inspection on Thursday.


----------



## witzend (Jun 22, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Had a conversation with a farmer in Carmanthashire recently, didn't go well, dont think he was talking Welsh but not sure tbh


Arrived in Fishgaurd for ferry several yrs ago asked a local unloading his car where was good to eat the only part of his answer I under stood was when he pointed up the road


----------



## linkshouse (Jun 22, 2021)

i used to work for McVities and had to visit their Tollcross factory. While there we (me and a colleague) called at the staff shop. While there a lady in the shop said, we’ll that’s just it i didn’t know what she said! I said “sorry?”, she said “????”. I said, ”sorry?” again, she repeated herself. I still didn’t know what she’d said, I looked at my colleague for help and he didn‘t know either,  so I said “I’m really sorry, but I still haven’t quite got what you said”.

She scowled at me and said “we’ll I’m speaking f******g English!”. I looked at my colleague and we both cracked up saying “I understood that okay” .

We never did find out what she said in the first place.


----------



## wildebus (Jun 22, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Had a conversation with a farmer in Carmanthashire recently, didn't go well, dont think he was talking Welsh but not sure tbh


If you go to some parts of North Wales, they will suddenly only be able to talk Welsh as soon as they hear your English Accent and somehow won't understand a word you say.   
Friendly lot!


----------



## wildebus (Jun 22, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> To Martley near Worcester for 2 nights.
> Very nice C&CC site @ £14 a night.
> 2 inspections for damp repair both about £1000 which is ok.
> 2nd company may well be able to replace the damaged front rooflight as well and did a better inspection.
> ...


Is the plan to get the damp repair done once you have gone back to Thailand?


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 22, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Is the plan to get the damp repair done once you have gone back to Thailand?


Yes Maybe with some protection in place meanwhile.
The 2 surveys today were ok.
See my pm we can discus more in due course if it works out.
What are your thoughts re the damp ?


----------



## wildebus (Jun 22, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Yes Maybe with some protection in place meanwhile.
> The 2 surveys today were ok.
> See my pm we can discus more in due course if it works out.
> What are your thoughts re the damp ?


hi Phil,  ref the damp I was just curious if it was something that was ok to leave for a while or if it would get worse if left?  
I am sure the guys looking at it and quoting would know how urgent a job it would be so if they think ok to do in a few months it must be ok (I'm guessing the cause/source of the damp is fixed so it is just remedial work to make all good again?)


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 23, 2021)

As you know nearly all motorhome mechanics etc are fully fpr now.
I was pleasantly surprised by thec2 quotes so far.
We will need to replace some inside wall ! One suggested 1 metre pf ceiling but mayne not as it seems sound to me and the 2nd quote.
I was very impressed with a long telephone call with quoter no 3 who we visit tommorrow...
1 appeared to be really conscientious
2 had extra kit for analysing
3 offered a good stopgap to prevent further damage
Both he and no 2 also had no issues with collecting and returning vehicle  from and to Newent.

The water comes in at the front driverside. Both on the side and front.
So the front corner needs the work.
Probably a metre of internal side wall including window frame.
Then a proper waterproofing job pn all the roof/wall/cabroof seams.
The cab rooflight also has problems...
As the phrase goes "Do it RIGHT Do it ONCE". I am quite prepared for £1000 to £2000 ! But how long is a piece of string ?


----------



## Robmac (Jun 23, 2021)

wildebus said:


> If you go to some parts of North Wales, they will suddenly only be able to talk Welsh as soon as they hear your English Accent and somehow won't understand a word you say.
> Friendly lot!



I've experienced that as far south as Merthyr Tydfil but had the warmest of welcomes in most of Wales.

The pub in Merthyr fell silent as soon as I opened my mouth to order a drink.


----------



## wildebus (Jun 23, 2021)

If that happens again in a shop, I will say something like "oh, such a shame I can't ask about [expensive thing in shop].  I would love to get that but need to check [something]" and see how many milliseconds until they miraculously speak English again


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jun 24, 2021)

I have Welsh heritage, and my son's wife is a Welsh farmer's daughter where Welsh was her first language.

They sat in a North Wales pub chatting in English, whilst the other residents belittled them behind their back in Welsh.

When the two of them got up to leave, she let them all have it in fluent Welsh. My son tells me you could have heard a pin drop.

Good for her!


----------



## Tookey (Jun 24, 2021)

Can any Welsh members explain the anti English attitude in the North, Nation banter is ok, especially in sport and generally light hearted but north Wales it seems entirely different. I can understand anti Westminster but confused by anti English   

There is and always will be bigots but this seems cultural


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 24, 2021)

I experienced only-speaking-in-welsh-once-they-know-you're-english prejudice the first time I ever went to Wales at the age of 19.

It wasn't very nice and put me off going to Wales for many years afterwards.

Have still only visited Cardiff and Swansea (for work reasons many moons ago, then once when looking at a camper for sale 7 years ago).
Once had a long weekend in Barmouth (where I first learned to water ski), but we had nothing to do with any of the locals.
Then a weekend camping holiday in Anglesey with some friends about 30 years ago, on an official campsite and again not much interaction with locals.


----------



## wildebus (Jun 24, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I experienced only-speaking-in-welsh-once-they-know-you're-english prejudice the first time I ever went to Wales at the age of 19.
> 
> It wasn't very nice and put me off going to Wales for many years afterwards.
> 
> ...


I found South Wales very different in that respect (and few people speak Welsh in the south anyway) and are welcoming as the average normal person and are very friendly people
I say "average normal person" as it so depends where you are from/going to what you expect and experience    Someone from the North East who travels to say London would think the locals very strange the way they never want to talk to anyone and god forbid you make eye contact on public transport! (but it never goes to the realm of such overt hostility I think)

It certainly is not all people in North Wales, just a minority which gives the wrong idea for an entire region  (Clarence was bought by a very nice and friendly couple from North Wales  )


----------



## mid4did (Jun 24, 2021)

I worked on the contract to merge all halifax branches,servers,and workstations.2 days  work in each branch.On the English side friendly enough but bring your own tea or coffee.Once in Wales nothing started going until we all had tea and toast all round,friendliest people you could meet.We were camping in South France years ago.The OH said there's a lovely family she'd been talking too,said they were Italian,he had black curly hair and a thin moustace and speaking a foreign language.Turns out they were from North Wales speaking Welsh .


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 24, 2021)

So final damp repair quote due later.
Very impressed with Cotswold Caravans and Jeff.
They can also replace the damaged cab roof light/window.
They will do over the winter and collect vehicle from storage.
Good temporary "stop things getting worse" tape in place.
I know some of the wood will have to be replaced anyway..not too much difference if a bit more.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 29, 2021)

We returned to Maidenhead for the weekend. To
1 Dine with friends on Thursday
2 Visit the bank on Friday
3 Lunch with my neice and family on Saturday
4 Tidy up a mate's laptop on Sunday and beer.
5 Visit a friend pn Monday
Today Tuesday, drive to Ilkeston for an overnight on Poi . A car park for a nature reserve...So far very good !


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 29, 2021)

linkshouse said:


> i used to work for McVities and had to visit their Tollcross factory. While there we (me and a colleague) called at the staff shop. While there a lady in the shop said, we’ll that’s just it i didn’t know what she said! I said “sorry?”, she said “????”. I said, ”sorry?” again, she repeated herself. I still didn’t know what she’d said, I looked at my colleague for help and he didn‘t know either,  so I said “I’m really sorry, but I still haven’t quite got what you said”.
> 
> She scowled at me and said “we’ll I’m speaking f******g English!”. I looked at my colleague and we both cracked up saying “I understood that okay” .
> 
> We never did find out what she said in the first place.


That takes the bicuit !


----------



## witzend (Jun 29, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I experienced only-speaking-in-welsh-once-they-know-you're-english prejudice the first time I ever went to Wales at the age of 19.


We experienced similar in a restaurant in Llanberris we where given a large table and where waiting for our meal another couple came in and where told they where full the man came over and asked if we minded them sharing our table I said they where welcome  after they joined us they proceeded to speak Welsh for the rest of the time they where there.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 30, 2021)

Wednesday 30th June
150 miles to Broompark, very near Durham.
Nice space seems Ok for the night but who knows ?
Thanks to those who informed me of it


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 30, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Wednesday 30th June
> 150 miles to Broompark, very near Durham.
> Nice space seems Ok for the night but who knows ?
> Thanks to those who informed me of itView attachment 99455View attachment 99455


9pm and only 3cars
Editing ...this can be edited as a recent post.
I seem to remember a reply by Philip T to this effect !


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 15, 2021)

After The 2 Scottish meets plus 2 extra nights at Kelso!
We are now overlooking the Crinan Canal.
We had 1 night at Innerleithen.
Then on via Loch Lomond to Glen Croe.
Now above the Canal.
All on the POI.
Toilet and Grey water disposed of at the campsite in Lochgilphead and fresh water taken  0nboard (£10)
No overnight signs at the "Rest and be thankful carpark" nearby laybys closed for construction items.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jul 15, 2021)

Did you get your replacement tap fitted OK?


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 15, 2021)

No wrong size. (My error)
They have several sizes on order and will buy the wrong size tap from me at trade. So we await delivery and plan to return.(they agreed to this)..
In the interim...They blocked off the pipes to the bathroom washbasin so we are able to use shower and kitchen tap and hot water etc.
Very very helpful and considerate as you know. Kerry explaned the issues re Tap-size.   Not easy


----------



## r4dent (Jul 15, 2021)

witzend said:


> Arrived in Fishgaurd for ferry several yrs ago asked a local unloading his car where was good to eat the only part of his answer I under stood was when he pointed up the road



I was born and breed in a small pit village on the Nottingham / Derby border.  Left to go to university and have lived all over every since.

One day I returned with my wife to visit. After 10 minutes my wife said "I can not understand a single word you are saying!"


----------



## alcam (Jul 16, 2021)

r4dent said:


> I was born and breed in a small pit village on the Nottingham / Derby border.  Left to go to university and have lived all over every since.
> 
> One day I returned with my wife to visit. After 10 minutes my wife said "I can not understand a single word you are saying!"


So your wife doesn't understand you .
Not used that line for a long time


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 17, 2021)

After 2 nights above the Crinan canal we drove south for 20 miles to Clachan.
South of Tarbert to Corran farm campsite. Down a single track road but tarmacced.
No EHU, facilities rustic but servicable, on the roadside opposite the entrance to the camping area.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 17, 2021)

We just had a visit from a local.....A hare !  10pm
Quite a big animal....Are mountain hares bigger ?
I know mountain ears are !


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 19, 2021)

The B842 North from Cambeltown was great.!
The lower part was very easy.and mainly 2 lanes.
Further north mainly single track but ok. Just 1 tight squeeze with an oncomer. This in a long narrow section and very dark due to trees both sides.
Ferry to Lochranza at 11:20.
Now parked up in a layby just away from the road 1km west of the ferry terminal.
Our thanks to those who confirmed it is viable.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 19, 2021)

Ps last time I was on Arran was 52 years ago and I walked up Goat Fell and other peaks. We stayed at Lochranza Youth hostel for 1 week !


----------



## Robmac (Jul 20, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> We just had a visit from a local.....A hare !  10pm
> Quite a big animal....Are mountain hares bigger ?
> I know mountain ears are !



We've often seen Mountain Hares in Winter when camped at the visitor centre at Glencoe.

If you watch carefully every now and again the snow moves and it's either a Mountain Hare or a Ptarmigan.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 20, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> After 2 nights above *the Crinan canal *we drove south for 20 miles to Clachan.
> South of Tarbert to Corran farm campsite. Down a single track road but tarmacced.
> No EHU, facilities rustic but servicable, on the roadside opposite the entrance to the camping area.



I love this area. One of the most beautiful parts of Scotland.


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 20, 2021)

Robmac said:


> We've often seen Mountain Hares in Winter when camped at the visitor centre at Glencoe.
> 
> If you watch carefully every now and again the snow moves and it's either a Mountain Hare or a Ptarmigan.


Make decent stews as well if cooked for long enough, if I remember correctly?


----------



## Robmac (Jul 20, 2021)

jacquigem said:


> Make decent stews as well if cooked for long enough, if I remember correctly?



I've not had jugged Hare for many years. Must try it again!


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 20, 2021)

Jugged Hare or Mugged Rabbit ?


----------



## Robmac (Jul 20, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Jugged Hare or Mugged Rabbit ?



I don't suppose Jugged Rarebit would work?


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 20, 2021)

Unless you are Welsh !
The joke about Cardiff virgins come to mind !!!


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 21, 2021)

South on the A841 to Blackwaterfoot and an excellent "blackwater dump" ...pun intended.
No good spot so continue south then east towards Pladda !
The A841 was closed and a lucky diversion sent us to Kildonan.
Nice small beach carpark with some cars but should be Ok.
Wi-fi from the village hall as a bonus.
We are 1 mile west of Kildonan Castle.which is on the SE corner of Arran !


----------



## Roger Haworth (Jul 21, 2021)

wildebus said:


> If you go to some parts of North Wales, they will suddenly only be able to talk Welsh as soon as they hear your English Accent and somehow won't understand a word you say.
> Friendly lot!


Having lived in North Wales for many years I can assure you that this story is an urban myth! I have heard the story repeated time and time again but it is always based on what someone else experienced. You know the line - "I know a man who told me that his mother in law once went into a shop in North Wales where everyone was talking to each other in English but when she asked if she could buy a packet of crisps in an English accent everyone else in the shop started talking in Welsh".


----------



## Robmac (Jul 21, 2021)

Roger Haworth said:


> Having lived in North Wales for many years I can assure you that this story is an urban myth! I have heard the story repeated time and time again but it is always based on what someone else experienced. You know the line - "I know a man who told me that his mother in law once went into a shop in North Wales where everyone was talking to each other in English but when she asked if she could buy a packet of crisps in an English accent everyone else in the shop started talking in Welsh".



It actually happened to me in a pub in Merthyr Tydfil.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 21, 2021)

Robmac said:


> It actually happened to me in a pub in Merthyr Tydfil.



...having said that, I've been in many Welsh pubs where it hasn't happened!


----------



## Roger Haworth (Jul 21, 2021)

Robmac said:


> It actually happened to me in a pub in Merthyr Tydfil.


Whow! However that wasn't in North Wales.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 21, 2021)

Roger Haworth said:


> Whow! However that wasn't in North Wales.



Correct. Just a general comment about the 'phenomena' really!


----------



## wildebus (Jul 21, 2021)

Roger Haworth said:


> Having lived in North Wales for many years I can assure you that this story is an urban myth! I have heard the story repeated time and time again but it is always based on what someone else experienced. You know the line - "I know a man who told me that his mother in law once went into a shop in North Wales where everyone was talking to each other in English but when she asked if she could buy a packet of crisps in an English accent everyone else in the shop started talking in Welsh".


Having experienced this first hand I can assure you it happens.   And it is not always based on what someone else experienced (see the first sentence).
Maybe it is not that common, but don't come on and tell someone they did not experience what they did.

Oh - and was it in North Wales?  You tell me - is Llandudno in North Wales?  ( I think it is, but maybe I was wrong about that as well?)


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 22, 2021)

July 22
Just north of Lamlash for 2 nights.
Excellent view of Goat Fell and more.


----------



## Tookey (Jul 22, 2021)

Both a cat and a dog have said it has happened to them, who wouldn't believe a cat and a dog!! 

I do


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 23, 2021)

Excellent service facility in Whiting Bay on Arran. (Black, Grey and Fresh). Donations requested so please comply !
Parking both alongside and opposite.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 24, 2021)

24th July.
Lovely carpark north of Brodick.
On Poi .......Rubha. Salech


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 26, 2021)

Short drive to Lochranza.
A campsite for 2 nights !


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 28, 2021)

Wednesday 28th.
To Brodick for the 12:30 sailing.
Check-in by midday.
Arrive Ardrossan 13:30.
Sea very calm !
TTWTDI (Mr Punch, wife Judy)


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 29, 2021)

Wednesday night at Mennock pass. Nice chat with @Biggarmac 
Today just East of Appleby.
A farm campsite half way up at 170 MAS.
Minor breeze misty at times.at Brackenber


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 31, 2021)

Thu and Friday a campsite on the moors near Appleby Golf Club.
Friday wet and misty !


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 31, 2021)

Saturday drive via Barnard Castle, just checking my eyesight !
Now at Blue Bank (Sleights/Whitby)
Carpark very clean so only minor litter picking needed.


----------



## The laird (Jul 31, 2021)

Will you manage to carry on with the driving as your eyes might be kidding your brain


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 31, 2021)

The laird said:


> Will you manage to carry on with the driving as your eyes might be kidding your brain


I will "Ask Dominic !"


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 1, 2021)

Too busy @ Blue bank 2.
Now at Goathland moor.
2 areas. We are using the big layby opposite the junction .


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 1, 2021)

Much nicer here.
One other MoHo but 30metres away.
Nice sunset but photo bland.
Sheep quiet, as is the road.
11 deg now so less overnight.
Now where is the rum (spiced) ?


----------



## The laird (Aug 1, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Much nicer here.
> One other MoHo but 30metres away.
> Nice sunset but photo bland.
> Sheep quiet, as is the road.
> ...


Enjoy phil


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 2, 2021)

Yes, very cold on the moors last night.
Now at a very nice C&CC CS in Pickering right by the Railway (NYM).
Market in Pickering.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 8, 2021)

A quiet few days.
Wednesday met old friends for dinner in Sleights.
Overnight at Goathland.
A very nice camp south of York. (Bleak farm C&CC £10)
Wild at Selby then at Crowle.
Tonight a camp at Barton on Humber before visiting John Cooper in Scunthorpe tomorrow (Monday)i.
This to swap out our bathroom tap AND maybe fix minor plumbing leaks.
Back to Maidenhead asap.
2nd Covid jabs just booked for Saturday 14th (Maidenhead)
Maidenhead being 200 miles from Scunthorpe will be "done" in one hit.
Mr Google suggests 3hours but likely to be 4 plus a stop for coffee.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 9, 2021)

That seemed to go well !
Short drive to "Sunny Scunny"
A suitable tap was found and fitted.and returned the wrong size one
All the pipe connectors changed.09:30 to 11:00 £100 bill
Only minor slowdowns on M1 and M40.
Arrived just after 3pm 235 miles
Nowhere to park in M1 service areas !!!


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 9, 2021)

Arrived in Maidenhead


----------



## Biggarmac (Aug 9, 2021)

You will be glad to get your leaks sorted out at last.  Its been a bit of a saga.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 9, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> You will be glad to get your leaks sorted out at last.  Its been a bit of a saga.


Yes Meg,
All seems good but wait and see.
So far ok
The downside of our modus operandi.
But then the same could happen to anyone just after the start of a big trip. We are quite good at adapting and finding suitable overnights !
We even managed 2 fridge repairs
1 Italy
2 Germany
Both thanks to the WWW.
Campra seems to be making good progress .


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 11, 2021)

We are chilling at our "Home campsite" near Maidenhead until we leave for Hereford next Thursday.

Catching up with friends and family.
Covid jabs as well.
Today I reinstated the cupboards that were taken apart for the plumbing repairs. No leaks and proper showers !


----------



## Biggarmac (Aug 11, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> We are chilling at our "Home campsite" near Maidenhead until we leave for Hereford next Thursday.
> 
> Catching up with friends and family.
> Covid jabs as well.
> Today I reinstated the cupboards that were taken apart for the plumbing repairs. No leaks and proper showers !


It will seem strange not having to do all your workarounds with your water system.  Great to hear that the leaks are fixed.


----------

